# Chicken Bombs



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2015)

Split a boneless skinless chicken breast in half length wise. Pound it out flat. Split and core a jalapeno pepper and stuff with cream cheese. Wrap the pepper with flattened breast,and wrap the whole thing with a strip of bacon. Cook at 350*.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice!  I could get used to this!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks great! I bet it would be good with other peppers too, like maybe a pablano. I don't get along with the hot varieties.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh that looks good, Paymaster.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 20, 2015)

Last month - Chicken Jalape��ño Roulades.   No photos, and I did them in the oven.  Definitely good stuff!


----------

